
Rejection improves eventual impact of manuscripts - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/rejection-improves-eventual-impact-of-manuscripts-1.11583
======
JamisonM
This makes sense from my experience, decent papers that are rejected are
rejected by reviewers, who themselves are doing related research and
publishing papers. This means that they have been exposed to a larger group of
people who would want to cite them later, writers, not readers.

If you review and reject a decent paper that needs improvements when you see
the revised version published (or an un-revised version for that matter) you
are likely to be drawn to read it again and it is likely to come to mind when
you are later doing research that can use that information.

